
Richard Feynman, the Challenger Disaster, and Software Engineering - apgwoz
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/2008/02/20/Richard-Feynman-Challenger-Disaster-Software-Engineering.aspx
======
mironathetin
Very interesting blogpost.

I also recommend to read Feynmans books, especially the one about the
challenger (What do you care what other people think). It is a great example
what it means to think independently AND work in a large organisation.

